# Neue, schnellste 2,5 Zoll Festplatte von Samsung



## s1n88 (8. April 2010)

Samsung hat eine neue 2,5 Zoll Festplatte vorgestellt, welche mit 7.200 U/Min läuft und außerdem eine Kapazität von 640GB besitzt.
Somit ist es die erste 2,5 Zoll Festplatte mit 7.200 U/Min und einer Größe von 640GB.

Die neue *Spinpoint MP4* erhält einen neuen, verbesserten Antriebsmotor, welcher eine höhere Stabilität bei Lese-/Schreiboperationen bietet.
Außerdem besitzt die Festplatte einen Cache von 16 MB.

Durch diese Verbesserungen verspricht Samsung einen Leistungsvorteil von bis zu 30% gegenüber den 5.400 U/Min Festplatten.

Die *Spinpoint MP4* soll in verschiedenen Größen (250GB bis 640GB) erhältlich sein.
Die Auslieferung an OEM-Hersteller soll noch im April erfolgen.
Informationen zum Preise wurden bisher nicht genannt.

Quelle: tomshardware.de


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2010)

Die schnellste 2,5" HD dürfte eine mit 10krpm bzw 15krpm sein...


----------



## Zockersepp (9. April 2010)

kk für samsung ist es die erste aber konkurrenz hat dies schon lange komisch:

die schnellste in 2,5" bauart ist diese hier geht aber leider wegen dem kühler nur in 3,5" schacht rein:
Western Digital WD6000HLHX 600 GB 
Modellbezeichnung      
    WD6000HLHX

Serie     
    VelociRaptor

Bauform     
    3,5 Zoll

Kapazität     
    600 GB

Schnittstelle (intern)     
    Serial ATA/600

Stromanschluss     

    15-polig

Datentransferrate     
    bis zu 145 MB/s (lesen)

Drehzahl     
    10000 U/min

Zugriffszeit     
    7 ms (lesen)

Cache     
    32 MB

bzw. gibts da noch das modell eine echte 2,5" Platte:
Modellbezeichnung      
    WD3000BLFS

Serie     
    VelociRaptor

Bauform     
    2,5 Zoll

Kapazität     
    300 GB

Schnittstelle (intern)     
    Serial ATA/300

Stromanschluss     

    15-polig

Datentransferrate     
    bis zu 125 MB/s (lesen), bis zu 120 MB/s (schreiben)

Drehzahl     
    10000 U/min

Zugriffszeit     
    4,2 ms (lesen), 4,7 ms (schreiben)

Cache     
    16 MB


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, die schnellste 2,5" HD ist ein 15krpm Modell.

Zb. sowas: TREADLAYERS.COM: SEAGATE SAVVIO 15K.2

Die is noch einen Hauch schneller als eine Raptor.^^


----------



## NCphalon (9. April 2010)

Warum traun sich die Hersteller nie, bei Customer Platten diese ganzen Daten hinzuschreiben?^^


----------



## s1n88 (9. April 2010)

Es geht hier ja auch um die schnellste 2.5 Zoll HDD im 7.200 U/Min Bereich und nicht noch mehr wie die Raptor oder andere!


----------



## Gadteman (9. April 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die schnellste 2,5" HD ist ein 15krpm Modell.
> 
> Zb. sowas: TREADLAYERS.COM: SEAGATE SAVVIO 15K.2
> 
> Die is noch einen Hauch schneller als eine Raptor.^^



Ja die ist schon, wie im Raid0 der Transferrate (859,3Mb/s), deftig

Allerdings hat das einen weiteren Beigeschmackt, den des Preises.
SAS Platten sind very expensive und ein gescheiter SAS Controller ebenso.
Sind daher nur für Firmen/Server usw. interessant.
Speed bei vorhandenem Controller ist SSD interessant, aber expensive too.
Daher sollte die Samsung schon für den Consumer Markt interessant sein.
Die Velociraptor Reihe ist da schon etablierter.

@Off-Topic
btw: hat einer ne 2,5 Velo. mit 10000U im Case? wegen der lautstärke/Vibration/Temp. Bitte PM, weil meine Frage net offen beantwortet werden muss...


----------



## BigBoymann (9. April 2010)

ich will ja nix sagen, aber die schnellsten 2,5" Platten sind jw wohl SSD's, welche darüber kann man streiten, aber nicht mal eine 15k Platte komt an 280MB/s Read Werte heran, geschweige denn an 0,1ms Zugriffszeiten. 

Aber ich nutze derzeit 4 2,5" Platten mit je 500GB als Speichermedium, die sind schön leise, stromsparend, und als Speicherplatte brauche ich nun wirklich keine 10.000U/min, da reichen mir 5.400U/min.


----------



## Shi (9. April 2010)

Ich will ja auch nix sagen aber SSDs sind keine Festplatten! Es ist aber von Festplatten die Rede!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. April 2010)

s1n88 schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja auch um die schnellste 2.5 Zoll HDD im 7.200 U/Min Bereich und nicht noch mehr wie die Raptor oder andere!



In der Quelle von INU.ID steht...

Zitat:
*When we first saw the                             Savvio                               15K.1, we were amazed with its revolutionary                              2.5" design while spinning at 15k RPM.
* 
Demnach ist Samsungs HDD (mit rotierendem Datenträger) nicht die schnellste im 2,5 Zoll Bereich. Nur die schnellste 2,5er aus Samsungs Produktpalette.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. April 2010)

Vielleicht meint Samsung ja damit das sie die schnellste 2,5" HDD hat mit maximal 9,5mm Bauhöhe, also welche die auch ins Notebook passen 
Da mal drüber nach gedacht, den weder die Raptor noch die von INU.ID passen in ein NB


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. April 2010)

und ich dachte die western digital scorpio black wäre bei notebooks der hdd king.


----------

